# Broadhead for low poundage bow



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

That’s great of you helping her into hunting! I would suggest a cut on contract broadhead such as a Magnus Stinger or Buzzcut. They are also lifetime warranty.


----------



## mag25x (Dec 9, 2013)

definitely want to stay with a fixed blade head


----------



## Grlnxtdoor (Jan 6, 2018)

I agree, Look for something light weight and fixed blade.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Coc two blade (or eith bleeder)
If money isn't an issue. I'd go ironwill heads, or German kinetic 
Or
A magnus heads like black hornets two blade


----------



## twayne (Jan 10, 2015)

85grain magnus stinger is a great head for low poundage.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

kudu ! or magnus stinger


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Jrmeef88 said:


> My gf is new to archery hunting. Shes been doing very well since we got her a bow. Shes currently shooting 38lbs with a 25.5 inch drae length. My question is what broadheads should i get her? I want something very efficient that holds the kinetic energy that she has. Thank you for your help.


It goes without saying, no mechanicals. Here are some things that will guide you.

1) Angle/profile of the blades. The sleeker the profile of the broadhead blades (typically, the ferrule will be longer, and the diameter narrower). Think "Old School" Broadheads.
2) Cutting diameter and number of blades; Smaller/Less blades = more penetration. "Total cutting surface" is another term used frequently; less = more penetration.
3) Sharpness. You want slice-your-finger open sharp; free of burrs; as this will make a huge difference not only in penetration but keeping the wound open. (I put this third, as to narrow down too-big ones).

A few other questions that would help narrow it down further:
What is she hunting? and approximately where? (e.g., Midwest/Northern US, versus Southern States)
What bow is she shooting? 
What's her arrow setup?/how heavy? (total arrow weight)

Consider that,
-38#/25.5" out of a fairly fast bow like Mathews Avail would be a LOT (+ >60%) more powerful (40 KE) than the same arrow shot out of a slow bow like Mission Craze (25 KE)
-Far North Whitetail are about 2x the body size of Southern Whitetail. (Elk are a whole other ballgame in terms of penetration required). 

Say she's hunting deer/turkeys in Florida, you may be very happy with the results of Slick Trick Standard 1". 
If she's hunting large-bodied bucks in Northern WI, shooting say a Mission Craze, and relatively lightweight (300-350 gn) arrows, those heads would be a bit too much to push through.

That said, anything that looks a little bit "Old School" is a good place to start.
When in doubt, go with the smaller diameter, fewer blades, better penetrating head, and she will be fine. 

I would NOT necessarily recommend lightweight.... again, IT DEPENDS on the rest of the setup and what it's being used for.
Since she is new to this, I would also consider going up in poundage a bit especially if you have some time. Far more women can shoot well over 40 lbs, than ever consider trying....and chances are her "archery muscles" are a lot stronger than when she first started shooting.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

My 1st wife had the same spec's. She used a 75 grn Muzzy. Although I don't recommend it. She shot a whitetail at 45 yards and had a pass through. Arrow had entry and exit hole. The arrow broke when it ran away.... Didn't go 75 yards... Broke both ribs.


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

My wifes' specs are nearly the same as yours; we went w/ 125 gr Magnus Killer Bees in a 2 blade in front of a 2016 XX75 w/ feathers. She'll keep her shots under 20 yards so her lower velocity is not a factor. Bow is whisper quiet and stacks arrows for her.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I would get her 150 grain 2 blade Magnus Stinger, go heavy for better penetration, not light. Learn to hone them razor sharp (very important)


----------



## Jrmeef88 (Sep 14, 2019)

kwood said:


> Jrmeef88 said:
> 
> 
> > My gf is new to archery hunting. Shes been doing very well since we got her a bow. Shes currently shooting 38lbs with a 25.5 inch drae length. My question is what broadheads should i get her? I want something very efficient that holds the kinetic energy that she has. Thank you for your help.
> ...


Shes shooting a diamond edge 320, honestly im u sure of her arrow weight. We will be hunt whitetail in Pennsylvania. Amour game plan is to have her between 45-50lbs come the start of the season


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm shooting a 125 grain Magnus Stinger Buzzcut.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

twayne said:


> 85grain magnus stinger is a great head for low poundage.


I don't agree with this. the lighter the bow poundage, you go heavier. My wife shoots a 150 grain Cutthroat, with 65 grain inserts...total arrow is around 525 at 41 lbs. She gets complete passthroughs. 15 years ago when I was a dummy I had her shooting 85 grain heads, pencil light arrows and she would get like 8 inches of penetration, one hole and tracking was always a chore. 

Fast forward to this year, got my son setup, he's shooting 31 lbs, 125 grain cutthroats, total arrow weight of 440 grains. Those arrows penetrate a deer target 3 inches. His prior arrows are super light weight, they hit the deer target and the back of the arrow falls down to the lawn. If that's not proof enough to see the results of heavy vs light, no proof will convince ya. 

Light bows, HEAVY arrows. Light will only hurt your chances. It doesn't matter if you lob the arrow in and can see it the whole way. Once that arrows hits, it penetrates. Lower the weight, higher the arrow weight..... within reason. If you are sub 400, you're going to have poor penetration.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Jrmeef88 said:


> Shes shooting a diamond edge 320, honestly im u sure of her arrow weight. We will be hunt whitetail in Pennsylvania. Amour game plan is to have her between 45-50lbs come the start of the season


I like your game plan. the jump up to 50# would be approximately 33% increase in KE, which would be huge! 
Also, if you can spend some time tuning, to get perfect arrow flight, do this, it will really help with maximizing use of the energy she has, to penetrate.

I would say, regardless, to start with the sharpest 2 blade cut-on-contact head you can find. Maybe a compact 3 blade, cut on contact. What you do not want, is to have to "punch" through with aggressive blade angles (short blades). the benefit of this shape is for broadhead flight, typically more of a factor on bows that are much faster, less than perfectly tuned, but will be tougher for her to push through.

I can't advise as well on specific 2-blade heads, but you want them to be SCARY SHARP. Magnus makes a lot of these and has a pretty good reputation in this category. If you can have the sales person show you how sharp they are. Small bleeders are OK. With or without is fine. Would stay away from serrated blades, swinging blades, anything fancy. For a compact 3 blade COC, G5 Montec would also be great choice!

Good luck, and hats off to you for getting the girl out in the woods! Hope she does well!


----------



## Jrmeef88 (Sep 14, 2019)

kwood said:


> Jrmeef88 said:
> 
> 
> > Shes shooting a diamond edge 320, honestly im u sure of her arrow weight. We will be hunt whitetail in Pennsylvania. Amour game plan is to have her between 45-50lbs come the start of the season
> ...


Thank you for the knowledge and great information


----------



## Alien Archery (Nov 1, 2015)

My rig is a Mathews Chill X @ 52# with 29.5" draw (85% Letoff) shooting a VAP 400 Spine for 425 grain overall and my current choice is the Alien Archery Australia V2.

1-1/2" Cut makes a huge difference for me as every game I have shot over the past 5 years have been 30m and under, most hovering around 20m.

All Hardened Stainless Steel with a 0.060" thick blade.

A shoulder injury prevented me from shooting anything over and even after 12 shots I do get quite tired (and sore).

I still have had quite a few Pass-throughs and even those that didnt the damage internally works.

Maybe a Mechanical Solution or 3B would also be a great Platform, I love the old NAP Thunderhead!


----------



## Tanker4lyfe (Jul 22, 2018)

My Wife is identical and I have her shooting 400g zombie slayers w/125b Stibger Buzzcuts.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Alien Archery said:


> My rig is a Mathews Chill X @ 52# with 29.5" draw (85% Letoff) shooting a VAP 400 Spine for 425 grain overall and my current choice is the Alien Archery Australia V2.
> 
> 1-1/2" Cut makes a huge difference for me as every game I have shot over the past 5 years have been 30m and under, most hovering around 20m.
> 
> ...


 This^ is HORRIBLE advice for the OP. I'm a little concerned this guy^^ doesn't realize he is posting in the *women's forum*... or didn't read the Original THREAD like AT ALL....as this is such this is the only way I can make sense of it, as I am sure he would have to know better.... At the very least it's a real stretch of a product plug...

While it's possible there are some longer draw gals on here, or higher powered setups that could shoot mechs or aggressively angled cuts well, this is NOT the case for OP's lady's setup.... is nowhere NEAR the same ballpark as this guy's 29.5" x 52# out of a considerably faster bow with respect to penetration potential with a given arrow setup!!!! 

OP is shooting 35#/25.5" and a 320 fps (at best) bow! DL is a HUGE determinant of penetration potential with a given arrow. For example; just 4" of draw, is equivalent to 20+ lbs draw weight. So, if this guy is shooting 4" longer DL, that's like 20#+ more, on top of already shooting a much faster bow (and 17# heavier). His setup will make more than DOUBLE the KE of OP's gf's setup. 

I have to give him credit though something like the NAP Thunderhead wouldn't be a bad choice, and they are very economical as well!
While broadhead choice gets very subjective; a mechanical just doesn't make sense for OP at all, unless it is one of the low KE ones with less aggressive blade angle, in which case, I would still argue, she would be far better off with a SHARP fixed blade. 

Also, the angle of the Alien head fixed blade, in Post# 17 here, is also *exactly *what* YOU DO NOT WANT* for a low poundage shooter. You want that head to be shaped more like a traditional arrowhead. 
His heads do look interesting though, to someone with a little higher output in their setup. but for anyone under 50 KEish, seems like bad idea. Also a big part of the reason why MOST mechanicals on the market, as well as heads like the Grizz Trick, would not be such a good idea. I might even hesitate something like Exodus, for the same reason. 

While I agree on the advantage of a larger cut if you can push it, IMO it is strongly negated if you cannot reliably expect to make two holes on the deer with decent shot placement.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

My wife started out at 38 lbs and killed her first deer at 38 lbs. She uses Cut on contact heads. She has killed deer with Carbon Express Quadpros, Carbon Express Nativ100s, and Muzzy 3 blade 100gn. Magnus Stingers are excellent for low poundage use.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

hawkdriver55 said:


> My wife started out at 38 lbs and killed her first deer at 38 lbs. She uses Cut on contact heads. She has killed deer with Carbon Express Quadpros, Carbon Express Nativ100s, and Muzzy 3 blade 100gn. Magnus Stingers are excellent for low poundage use.


I think that visual is MUCH better for our OP's GF setup.


----------



## NovRutt (Sep 25, 2019)

I have had great success with Muzzy


----------



## Jrmeef88 (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks for all the input, I had her shooting magnus stingers. Although she didnt connect with anything, they flre beautifully out of her bow.


----------



## Aubrey_K (Feb 6, 2021)

I like my rage hypodermics. I have never had any problems with them.


----------

